
Show HN: CallKite – Your website’s video call center in just one click - acoyfellow
https://callkite.com/
======
acoyfellow
Hey HN!

I'd love feedback on the idea, and the main two use cases: sales & support.
This system requires no real phone, only a web browser (webrtc p2p video +
screen sharing).

I was inspired to build this by a comment with a partner (on another SaaS):
"if i have a team i want to scale quickly, they should be focused on 1 thing
and 1 thing only"...

They do a lot of online marketing with funnels, and close deals over the
phone. They use a mix of sales pages, and close deals over the phone.

So with CallKite their team of sales team can all actively answer questions of
potential buyers, right there live on a sales page as if they were over their
shoulder or in real life. They can sit down from anywhere with a browser, and
just start answering calls.

I have a lot of ideas of where this product could go, but I wanted to get a
usable and simple version out the door A.S.A.P. Thanks for checking it out!

